# Dang it! I thought I had finally found a good food!



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

About 4 weeks ago I bought Little Foot Evo Turkey and chicken. It was recommended to me by a friend and it is a really great food; grain free, highest quality meats...however, I just noticed that the protein is 50% and the fat is 20% Aghhhhhh!!!! Can that hurt him?!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, too high protein is bad for them.
I can't remember what at this hour, but guessing renal failure? Kidney problems? Something along those lines.

And high fat = fat hedgie, unless you have a runner type who NEEDS the high fat.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't feed Evo. It is way to high in protein and years ago one of the breeders started feeding it and it caused problems.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect food for cats, not so perfect for hedgies. Look for high quality foods that are not grain free our little guys are not strict carnivores the way cats are so grains are fine. Especially high quality grain like barley, brown rice, and oats.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

alright thank you so much!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> About 4 weeks ago I bought Little Foot Evo Turkey and chicken. It was recommended to me by a friend and it is a really great food; grain free, highest quality meats...however, I just noticed that the protein is 50% and the fat is 20% Aghhhhhh!!!! Can that hurt him?!


wow. the vet actually recommended this food. thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I know! I thought I had found such a fantastic food then for some reason I decided to check the bag and I was like oh my god!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I know! I thought I had found such a fantastic food then for some reason I decided to check the bag and I was like oh my god!


what about Blue Buffalo? the vet recommended it as well. she said it's higher quality than Evo.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> Littlefootsmama said:
> 
> 
> > I know! I thought I had found such a fantastic food then for some reason I decided to check the bag and I was like oh my god!
> ...


Blue Buffalo aka Blue Spa Select is good to feed. My boy is currently eating it. ^_^


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I've heard that is a good food to feed. I will probably try that and hopefully he likes it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I've heard that is a good food to feed. I will probably try that and hopefully he likes it.


if you do buy it, I'd love to buy a small sample bag from you. the pet stores near us don't sell samples of this food. of course I'll pay for the shipping and stuff.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I'll try and see if I can get some sample bags. I was just employed by PetSmart as a dog trainer so I might be able to get my hands on some. =) If not, you can certainly try mine.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I'll try and see if I can get some sample bags. I was just employed by PetSmart as a dog trainer so I might be able to get my hands on some. =) If not, you can certainly try mine.


----------

